# Live crickets vs. Frozen



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

We are picking up our little girl tomorrow assuming everything goes according to plan!!

A question on feeding them live vs. Frozen crickets. I had planned on feeding her a few frozen (but thawed) crickets a night after she got settled in. But then the fiance asks why we can't give them to her live? I had no answer, the only thing I could think of was then the little buggers wouldn't jump out of her cage. That was not a good enough aster for him, he feels it will be better if she can chase them around and get them.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't like feeding them live because I don't want them loose in my room, but also because Lily's not really the best hunter. :lol: If he wants to give her live, you could always put her in the bathtub and let some crickets loose in there with her, and see if she can catch them. The other reason I like giving Lily frozen ones is I can hide them in her cage and she'll run all over looking for them. She's gotten a lot more exploratory since I started doing that.


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

Good idea about the bath tub! I didn't think of that. 

We tried crickets with our gerbils in the tub and they were less then interested, I actually feel bad for the cricket because they would pick him up and then spit it back out. The poor thing got spit out by 3 different gerbils before we put it out of its misery. So I just blocked that memory out of my mind. 

We will have to try that!!

I cannot contain my excitement for our new little one.


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

I tried the bathtub routine with my little guy. He had never seen a live one before, only frozen and thawed, but he did realize "hey this is food!" it took him the better part of 15 minutes to figure out how to catch the thing though... and that was with my help. So, do be prepared to wait awhile since they don't really know how to catch them. I know some people will rip one of both of the back legs off so they cant move as quickly (or jump high enough to get out of the cage... :roll: ) but I'm not much for bugs so I couldn't do it...
Either one works though, live is more an entertainment factor for the hedgies.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

We usually buy 300-500 crickets and gut-load them, then freeze them. After they've dined for a couple days and before we freeze them, we give a few to Sumo in a large plastic bin. He is a terrific hunter!! 

I think this is an awesome way to off-set boredom and challenge your hedgie. I would try a couple at first (easier for you to keep an eye on them - they CAN get out of the bath tub :shock: ), then as he catches on, add a few more - the more, the merrier to the hedgie I'm sure. :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

MissC said:


> We usually buy 300-500 crickets and gut-load them, then freeze them. After they've dined for a couple days and before we freeze them, we give a few to Sumo in a large plastic bin. He is a terrific hunter!!


MissC, can I ask what you usually gut-load them with? I know that I'm going to need to freeze them before feeding any to my new hedgie. I have a creepy crawly aversion that I know I'm probably never going to get over.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I generally feed the veggies Sumo won't eat. :lol: so...carrots, spinach, kale, etc I aim for dark green and orange veggies and drop 'em in. I let them eat for 2-3 days, then pop them in the freezer.

There have been some HHC hedgies who won't eat mealies/crickets after they've been gut-loaded with something they don't like...I think Rivoli had some turned down when she tried to give them to Hallie? I know my Sumo: he hoovers them down so fast, I'm not sure he even tastes them. :lol:


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

MissC Your no-touch cricket thing was what gave me the idea to freeze them. I am not to thrilled about the creepy things being alive. Ill let jesse deal with the live ones, and Ill deal with the frozen ones!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

smsaifyr said:


> MissC Your no-touch cricket thing was what gave me the idea to freeze them. I am not to thrilled about the creepy things being alive. Ill let jesse deal with the live ones, and Ill deal with the frozen ones!


Crickets creep. me. out. So we have the same system at our place: Jamie deals with live; I deal with secured/frozen/dead. It's a perfect system. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Its also important to remember some hedgehogs don't figure out what crickets are and are silly and afraid of them alive.

Both my girls will hunt surprisingly my more cautious girl is the superior hunter and will take out live crickets like it is nobodies business while my other girl the hyper-active hedgehog will just kind of sit unless they come to her but loves hunting defrosted crickets I hide in the cage.


----------

